# Ftp Server als Standart?



## Tetsuo (19. Januar 2001)

Hi, also ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das mir mal sowas passiert.

Aber ich wollte mal fragen ob es nicht einen Standart FTP Server für Windows gibt so wie z.B. ftp in der Dos Emulation "Eingabeaufforderung" ein Standart Client ist.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Januar 2001)

Welche Windows Version hast du denn?

Windows 95/98/ME haben den PWS (Personal Webserver - geht auch FTP mir)

Windows NT 4/5 (2000) / 2001 haben den IIS4/5

Die reichen eigentlich für den normalen und auch exessiven Gebrauch


----------



## Tetsuo (24. Januar 2001)

Win 98 :-(


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Januar 2001)

joa, geht doch, dann installiere den PWS (Personal Webserver)... Kann man glaub ich unter Systemsteuerung - Software und dann da auf Windowskomponenten Hinzufügen. Genau wo das ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.. sorry, hab kein win98 mehr .


Windows 2000 advServer Ruled!


----------



## Klon (24. Januar 2001)

Kanns sein das er nen Client sucht und net den Srv?
Im PWS is nen Client net enthalten oda?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Januar 2001)

hmmm... 
<< Aber ich wollte mal fragen ob es nicht einen Standart FTP Server >> naja, server...


clienten hm is ja standart im internetexplorer...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Januar 2001)

Tetsuo meinst du nen clienten?


----------



## Aztek (28. Januar 2001)

Also warum diesen Aufstand?
Nimm doch den G6 FTP-Server, das ist der beste den ich bisher gesehen habe!!
Wenn du den brauchst, mail mir einfach

cya Aztek


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Januar 2001)

Einen Aufstand sieht nur derjenige, der ihn verursacht.
(2001, Thimo Grauerholz)


----------



## Klon (29. Januar 2001)

Yeah das wird ma nen Tagesspruch für meinen Abreiskalender ) 

Sorry, that was uteryitig... 


Klon


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Januar 2001)

uteryitig ? öh ja nö äh.. *G*

Siehst du was du glaubst zu sehen?


----------



## Klon (29. Januar 2001)

May be... and if life is just a dream, no wonder I keep drinking coffee...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Januar 2001)

Do the TTrek-Style.. Drink no coffee but tea ))


----------

